# Really Really need prayer!



## Furbabies mom

Den had an endoscopy today and the Dr. found a tumor in his esophagus. 
We'll know in a couple days if it's malignant or benign. 
I'd really appreciate your prayers. 
We've been married for 43 years next month .He's my husband but also my best friend. 
Thank you.


----------



## maggie's mommy

So scary. Sending prayers for Den that the tumor turns out to be benign and for you for strength. Good luck and please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Furbabies mom said:


> Den had an endoscopy today and the Dr. found a tumor in his esophagus.
> We'll know in a couple days if it's malignant or benign.
> I'd really appreciate your prayers.
> We've been married for 43 years next month .He's my husband but also my best friend.
> Thank you.


Oh, no Debbie. Of course, I will say prayers for Den. Hopefully, it is non-malignant. Was he feeing any discomfort that led up to the endoscopy? 

I can only imagine how stressful this is for both of you. Pease keep us updated.

Hugs for you, Debbie.


----------



## maddysmom

Oh, gosh Deb...how scary!
Den will definitely be in my thoughts.
Try not too worry...I know, easier said than done.
Hugs my friend. Xxxx


----------



## Furbabies mom

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, no Debbie. Of course, I will say prayers for Den. Hopefully, it is non-malignant. Was he feeing any discomfort that led up to the endoscopy?
> 
> I can only imagine how stressful this is for both of you. Pease keep us updated.
> 
> Hugs for you, Debbie.


About 2 weeks ago he was having trouble swallowing and burping a lot. 
The Dr put him on Nexium but it didn't help,so she ordered the tests done.


----------



## wkomorow

Debbie, I am so sorry. I it so hard not to worry. You can not assume the worst. It can easily be benign or if not, easily controlled by radiation. Need to stay positive.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

Praying for Den for a positive outcome. And if it is a malignancy, then I am sure that it will be taken care of. Please keep us posted.


----------



## pippersmom

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for Den. It will be a hard couple of days waiting for the results.


----------



## Maglily

Oh Deb, I'm sure you can't help but worry, I'll be sending good thoughts and prayers for good results.


----------



## jane and addison

So sorry to hear this. We will pray for both of you. Anything you need we are just up the road so to speak. Hugs


----------



## Sylie

I am so sad to hear this. I can easily imagine how scared you are. I HOPE with all my heart that it will turn out to be a false alarm. :grouphug:


----------



## kd1212

Debbie, this is scary news. So sorry to hear you guys are going through this. I'm thinking positive thoughts that there is positive news on the test results.


----------



## Polly's mom

Oh Deb, I am so sorry. I know this is a frightening time. I am praying and sending positive, healing thoughts.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Prayers coming your way that it's benign.


----------



## maggieh

Praying that it turns out to be benign! How scary!


----------



## mdbflorida

Oh Debbie, you have the collective here behind you. I know it is hard not to worry, but the good news what ever it is they found it! They have come so far with this stuff these days. So many of these things are benign. As we age things grow on us just like our fluffs . Positive thoughts!


----------



## Snowbody

Debbie - I can imagine how you and Den must be frightened by this but we're all sending very powerful good thoughts and prayers. As has been said, hoping it's benign, and if not, that they can treat it and that he'll be fine. :grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven

So sorry! I would be just as scared as you. I will be thinking and praying for you. Keep us in the loop :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Heavenly Father, thank you for being with each of us, we go through so many things in this life, things that are out of our control, but thankfully Lord we can give our fears, our hurts, those deep feeling that only you know, to you dear Jesus. I pray for Deb, she needs to be strong right now, she needs to be the one Den can count on, the one he can trust with the what if's. Lord be with Den make you give him a calm spirit, may he put his trust in you, at times like this you are the only one we can hold on to. I pray the reports on Den come back benign. Give both of them your rest Lord and your peace that passes ALL understanding. In JESUS name I pray. Amen


Deb, I know how scared you are, after being married so long you become one, you girlfriend are strong, if you need to talk me pm. I love you


----------



## edelweiss

Deb, I am sending you a PM---also please be certain of my prayers! You are loved here, by everyone. Bless you both today!


----------



## sherry

Oh Deb, hang in there! The good news is that the problem has been found and hopefully the tumor is benign. If not, it sounds like it was caught early and can be taken care of. Den and you are in my prayers. Hugs.


----------



## Sophieanne

So sorry to hear this. Prayers for you and your husband! May God make this be benign and removable!


----------



## Kathleen

So sorry Deb. I am sure you must be so worried.
Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## lydiatug

Praying right along with everyone here Deb. I know this is scary, and we're all here for you.


----------



## zooeysmom

Deborah, I'm keeping you and Den in my prayers. I know it's scary, but like Sue said, hopefully it's been caught early enough to be treated if it's not benign. I know how hard waiting is, so sending you extra hugs and prayers of comfort at this time.


----------



## TLR

Deb. So sorry you and Den are facing this. Please know you are both in my prayers.


----------



## michellerobison

:grouphug::grouphug:I'm just seeing this. Lots if prayers and positive thoughts going out to you. We're here any time. ️️Hugs to you ,Den and the fluffs.


----------



## revakb2

Prayers for Denny and you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Deb you have been on my mind, I know how scared you both are. I want you to know I'm praying for Den, and Deb things will be ok. When I start to feel overwhelmed I remember that song "Turn your eyes upon Jesus" do you remember that song? If so google it and read the Lyrics, that song has given me peace, I hope it does the same for you and Den. Hugs to you:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida

Checking in to see if you had heard anything and to let you know we have all paws crossed.


----------



## jane and addison

mdbflorida said:


> Checking in to see if you had heard anything and to let you know we have all paws crossed.


Same here. Keep your chin up. Hugs


----------



## luvsmalts

Praying for good news.


----------



## Furbabies mom

No news yet. Really stressful waiting


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Furbabies mom said:


> No news yet. Really stressful waiting


Hopefully, you will have some good news to report later this afternoon.:tender:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Sending prayers, Deb!


----------



## sherry

Checking in, thinking of you and Den.


----------



## pippersmom

Just checking in and keeping you and Den in my thoughts.


----------



## Alexa

Sending hugs and prayers your way, Debbie! 

Alexandra :hugging:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Furbabies mom said:


> No news yet. Really stressful waiting


 

I know how you are feeling, we are waiting for Ethan's
I wish I could give you a hug Deb:wub:


----------



## donnad

I am just seeing this... I am sorry for what Den is going through but it may just be nothing serious. My brother had a issue and few months ago after having an endoscopy where they thought he had cancer of the esophagus. Fortunately it turned out not to be the case. I will keep your husband and you in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody

Checking back too. Hopefully, no news is good news. rayer:


----------



## Kathleen

Thinking of you and your husband Deb.


----------



## chichi

Sending hugs Deb That everything will be okay.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## maddysmom

Deb...thinking of you today and sending positive thoughts.

My grandmother had esophageal cancer at the age of forty. She had a tracheotomy and lived anther 30 something years more. I'm telling you this because treatments have come so far since then. I understand it's very scary with the not knowing and so hard not to worry but they can do so much in today's day, so try to stay positive and stay away from reading too much on the Internet. That can sometimes worsen the anxiety.
Hugs my friend.


----------



## TLR

Checking in. Continued prayers


----------



## sophiesmom

Oh Deb will keep you both in my prayers!


----------



## Furbabies mom

No news today, I guess we'll find out tomorrow. 
Thank you all so much for your prayers. We really need and appreciate them so much.


----------



## Maglily

I hope you do not have to wait too much longer, sending you more good thoughts and prayers that everything's ok.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Furbabies mom said:


> No news today, I guess we'll find out tomorrow.
> Thank you all so much for your prayers. We really need and appreciate them so much.


I have a feeling that this means it is good news. I will be checking in tomorrow.
Prayers and positive thoughts continue for you and Den.


----------



## sherry

Bless your heart Deb! I know all this waiting is killing you! Hang in there, hoping for good news!


----------



## Snowbody

Checking for an update. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Checking in ... but, see there is no news yet. 

Thinking of you, Debbie. And, hope Den is okay.


----------



## kd1212

I was checking in too...thinking about you guys with fingers and toes crossed:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Deb just checking on Den


----------



## Sylie

Me too.


----------



## michellerobison

We're all checking in and praying ... Hugs


----------



## Furbabies mom

Still no call. I'm beginning to go into a panic attack. Den is as cool as a cucumber about it. 
Thanks again for thinking and praying for Den.


----------



## wkomorow

My experience has been the more serious the issue, the quicker they get back to you. Not hearing is typically a better sign.


----------



## Furbabies mom

wkomorow said:


> My experience has been the more serious the issue, the quicker they get back to you. Not hearing is typically a better sign.


I keep telling myself that


----------



## edelweiss

Deb, I was told yesterday that it could take up to 10 days for the biopsies to be returned (especially because of the Easter holidays). Still holding you in prayer dear lady!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

edelweiss said:


> Deb, I was told yesterday that it could take up to 10 days for the biopsies to be returned (especially because of the Easter holidays). Still holding you in prayer dear lady!


If it were me and there is no news by tomorrow morning ... I think I would probably call the doctor's office. Sometimes the doctor can communicate directly with the lab and obtain the results a little faster that way. 

I agree with what Walter said, too.


----------



## Snowbody

I would def be calling the doctor and today, not tomorrow. Sometimes things get lost or communications do. My feeling too is if the findings were bad they would be turning them around a lot faster so I'm stickin' with no news is good news but this waiting game stinks.


----------



## pippersmom

Deb I'm so sorry for all the stress this waiting is putting on you. I hope you hear good news real soon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

thinking of you and Den Deb!!


----------



## jane and addison

Praying for you and your husband. Hope for good news. Hugs


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Dearest Deb, I can't imagine the torture of the wait to find out results. I pray all will be fine with Den and you soon will know that.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Deb like the others said maybe a phone call would help. I just don't understand doctors now days. I will continue praying


----------



## The A Team

Just seeing this now, but I have to agree with the others....that no news is good news.

I would think if it was bad, they'd have you on the phone right away. ....right?

Holy Mackerel, I hope so anyway! :w00t:


----------



## edelweiss

Deb, sometimes they do have to run a second series of tests to rule stuff out, so try not to worry about it taking longer. Sure! I know that isn't easy.


----------



## Furbabies mom

The doctor just called and they did find some cancer. He'll be going to OSU for an ultra sound . The doctor is hoping that it's contained in the tumor and hasn't spread. 
He said if that's the case he's had several patients that were fixed and not just treated(his words) 
Please continue your prayers, if you will . 
Thank you


----------



## sherry

Prayers Deb! We love you so much! You and Den ar in our prayers!


----------



## Danielle*Lily

I am so, so sorry...sending all my love and prayers!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

Just seeing this now and am so sorry that the news was not as encouraging as we all hoped it would be. However, there is so much that can be done today and I will continue to hold Den and you in my prayers. Your Dr. sounds as though he has positive thoughts for Den and I am sure he will do everything that he can for me.


----------



## pippersmom

Deb I'm really sorry the news isn't what you were hoping for but the Dr sounds optimistic that he can be "fixed". Prayers that this is the case.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Debbie, I am sorry there is some cancer. Hopefully, though ... there will still be a positive outcome. It sounds like that might be the case form what the doctor said. 

Prayers continue. I know this is stressful with not knowing for sure the outcome.

Sending lots of hugs.


----------



## zooeysmom

Continuing to keep you and Den in my prayers. I know this is scary stuff, but you will get through it. Hugs :wub:


----------



## maggieh

I'm sorry this wasn't the outcome you hoped for. Praying that it is contained and that nothing is found anywhere else.


----------



## The A Team

Let's just hope it is contained...and they get it all out right away.


----------



## wkomorow

Deb,

I hope it is contained and can easily be removed. Cancer is such a scary word, but it is less frightening today than it was 20 years ago. Treatments have progressed by leaps and bounds. I really had hoped it was benign. Hoping for a good and quick resolution.


----------



## maddysmom

Deb...I'm very sorry that it wasn't the news we all hoped for. I'll keep praying for you and your husband.
Big hugs.


----------



## TLR

Deb, I'm so sorry about this news but it does sound like the doctor is positive about a possible cure. Of course my prayers continue for you and Den. Big virtual hugs to you.


----------



## Snowbody

Deb - was checking back and saw the update. I'm sorry that you got that news but it does sound like the doctor is optimistic. Treating cancer has grown leaps and bounds and continues to do so at a very rapid rate so hoping this was caught early enough to be "fixed" (him not sure about using that term on a dog forum - could scare Den more than cancer :w00t: ) or if not a treatment that will work. A friend of mine was diagnosed with a pretty virulent form of cancer right after another friend's 50th birthday. That other friend's about to celebrate her 70th birthday and my friend is still with us because of new treatments that are fast tracked these days. You and Den are in my prayers. :wub:


----------



## kd1212

Deb so sorry about this unsettling news. I'm keeping you and Den in my thoughts for a positive outcome.

Sending love and hugs,

Kim


----------



## edelweiss

Deb, I think we were all cautiously optimistic---but you are in the best of hands---both God & man! I listened to a pod-cast yesterday by an Australian doctor who had some remarkable things to say. If you will PM me your email I will send you the info on how to access it. You know that I will be following yours' & Den's story with a special interest & prayers. 
There is a "lost" feeling after diagnosis but remember Den isn't any worse off today than he was yesterday! It is scary, but you will find your way through the maze & you are not alone. I know you have a lot of strength, a wonderful family & we are all here for the journey. 'Sending you loving thoughts & huge hugs.


----------



## michellerobison

Furbabies mom said:


> The doctor just called and they did find some cancer. He'll be going to OSU for an ultra sound . The doctor is hoping that it's contained in the tumor and hasn't spread.
> He said if that's the case he's had several patients that were fixed and not just treated(his words)
> Please continue your prayers, if you will .
> Thank you


I'm so sorry you got this news.. I hope it's as easily treated as they seem to think.. fixed sounds a lit better than treated!
You're all in our prayers.... hugs:wub:


----------



## lydiatug

Not the best news Deb, but I'm hopeful that the Dr. is correct and that its contained. Even if it isn't, there are other viable options, and Susan is right, treatment has come so far. My very elderly uncle in the Netherlands had this type also, and with chemo, has been good for many years now. You & Den will remain in my prayers...for strength, as well as healing.


----------



## jane and addison

We know OSU James is very good. Will pray for you and your husband. Hugs from or little ones. If you need us Pm me.


----------



## puppydoll

Just reading this Deb. Praying for a quick and complete recovery and healing. Sending big hugs....


----------



## donnad

Deb, I will continue to pray and send good thoughts for Den.


----------



## Maglily

Deb I'm sorry it is not the news we all wanted, it does sound like they have a plan and are very hopeful all will be OK. Please let us know how you are doing.


----------



## mfa

Deb, I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## mdbflorida

Oh I am so sorry. Hoping as they investigate they will FIX! Hugs from your pals in Florida.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

*Hello*

Deb, I just want you to know I am and will continue to pray for you and Den.
I really can't imagine what your both going through, but I do know the fear of the unknown, and how helpless you feel. Deb, I have wanted to send you something for weeks now, if you would send me your address I would appreciate it. 
I love you Deb, stay strong, Jesus will carry you thru 
Den so many are praying for you, your going to make it through this. You have a wonderful wife who stays beside you, many who are praying just for you, God promises if two or three agree he will hear our prayers. He is right beside you, he'll be there for you, he was for me, he will be there for you. Jesus is always there, just a breath away. God Bless you both


----------



## Furbabies mom

Matilda's mommy said:


> Deb, I just want you to know I am and will continue to pray for you and Den.
> I really can't imagine what your both going through, but I do know the fear of the unknown, and how helpless you feel. Deb, I have wanted to send you something for weeks now, if you would send me your address I would appreciate it.
> I love you Deb, stay strong, Jesus will carry you thru
> Den so many are praying for you, your going to make it through this. You have a wonderful wife who stays beside you, many who are praying just for you, God promises if two or three agree he will hear our prayers. He is right beside you, he'll be there for you, he was for me, he will be there for you. Jesus is always there, just a breath away. God Bless you both




Thank you so much Paula! We appreciate each and every prayer. 
I sent you a PM 

Your little Grandson is in our prayers !


----------



## Furbabies mom

Good news Praise God!! Den's PET scan was clean and the cancer is contained in the tumor. We'll get a call from the Oncologist to set up a treatment plan. They're saying chemo and maybe radiation and then surgery to remove the tumor. 
I know that he has a hard road to travel yet, but the doctor was very optimist and happy with the results! 
With God by his side , he'll get through this. 
Thank you so much for all of your prayers, and hoping that you'll continue. 
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Snowbody

Debbie - that's wonderful news. Catching it before it spread is such a blessing. I know he'll have to deal with the treatments but so many of them really pinpoint the exact cancer these days that they get much better targeted results. They know so much more now than even 5 years ago. Will keep Den and you in our prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Kathleen

That is wonderful news Deb! 
Continued prayers!


----------



## jane and addison

Great news Deb. Will continue to pray for you two. Hugs from Belle and Petey.


----------



## pippersmom

That's wonderful news. So happy it was caught early.


----------



## edelweiss

:happy::happy::happy:


:grouphug::grouphug::group hug:


:smheat::smheat::smheat:

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate -


----------



## maggie's mommy

This is just the best news!!!!


----------



## Maglily

That's wonderful news, I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

What wonderful news for Den and you as well Deb!! Will continue to keep Den in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Furbabies mom said:


> Good news Praise God!! Den's PET scan was clean and the cancer is contained in the tumor. We'll get a call from the Oncologist to set up a treatment plan. They're saying chemo and maybe radiation and then surgery to remove the tumor.
> I know that he has a hard road to travel yet, but the doctor was very optimist and happy with the results!
> With God by his side , he'll get through this.
> Thank you so much for all of your prayers, and hoping that you'll continue.
> Thanks so much!!


Debbie, I am so happy for you and Den! Although it sounds as though he will still have to go through chemo and maybe radiation treatments ... plus the surgery ... at least the cancer did not spread to other parts of his body. 

Of course, prayers will continue that his treatment and surgery go well and that in the end Den has a complete recovery.


----------



## wkomorow

Great news. Congrats.


----------



## mdbflorida

So happy for you and your family!


----------



## maggieh

Wonderful news!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Furbabies mom said:


> Good news Praise God!! Den's PET scan was clean and the cancer is contained in the tumor. We'll get a call from the Oncologist to set up a treatment plan. They're saying chemo and maybe radiation and then surgery to remove the tumor.
> I know that he has a hard road to travel yet, but the doctor was very optimist and happy with the results!
> With God by his side , he'll get through this.
> Thank you so much for all of your prayers, and hoping that you'll continue.
> Thanks so much!!




THANK YOU LORD, I'm so happy for Den and for you Deborah, yes the journey ahead will be trying, I'm here for you and so is everyone on SM, we love you dear friend:wub:
Den hold on to Jesus he'll carry you through, wish I could give you and your beautiful wife a hug:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Deb - sending lots of prayers for you and Dean. Hopefully it has been caught at a very early stage and is contained. Please keep up posted. treatment.. Hugs to you both.


----------



## sherry

Deb, that's great news! I'm so happy for you and Den and your family. Yes, it will be a hard road but you will reach the finish line! Hugs!


----------



## revakb2

I'm late to the game, but glad the prognosis is good for Denny.


----------

